
Ask HN: What do you use to store recipes? - foolishbard
Prompted by a recent post (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23738543), I wanted to store all my recipes, but I use OSX which isn&#x27;t supported by the AnyMeal linked above.<p>Anyone got good recommendations for how they store their recipes?
======
ruvis
I use Paprika recipe manager 3 on windows, but I'm pretty sure they have an
osx version as well. I find it's useful to make week menu's and have it make a
grocery shopping list. But I'm sure others can do that too.

------
atgc
I made my own recipe manager web app in Chicken Scheme (awful + SQLite). It
was a nice exercise in CRUD and scraping, as I built importers for some large
recipe websites. An update broke it, so I'm now rewriting it in Common Lisp
(caveman2), learning the language as I go.

------
curmudgeon22
I've been testing the nimbus web clipper recently. I like the idea of a web
clipper, since I find most recipes online these days. It's only been a couple
weeks, but so far, so good.
[https://nimbusweb.me/clipper.php](https://nimbusweb.me/clipper.php)

------
ghostDancer
Have not tried it but I've seen people of setting up an instance of
[https://chowdown.io/](https://chowdown.io/) in a Raspberry Pi, you can access
it from any device with a browser.

------
sneeuwpopsneeuw
I ask the person that knows the recipe to write it down on paper for me, I
also try to make te recipe as soon as possible to keep it fresh in my mind,
everything else I just google (duck) it when I want to make it.

------
togusa2017
[https://www.copymethat.com/](https://www.copymethat.com/) is the best tool
hands down.

------
gerlv
Notion. Their browser plugin saves the page content + keeps the link. It's
been really useful as I can find the recipes quickly on my mobile when
cooking.

~~~
curmudgeon22
I tried the Notion plugin/clipper before Nimbus, but the Notion one failed on
2 out of the first 3 sites I attempted :/

------
nicbou
Google Keep

It's simple, searchable and synchronised across devices. Recipes are a simple,
text-based format. I don't need any fancy way to store them.

------
notRobot
I just use good ol' txt files. Sometimes paper.

~~~
stevekemp
I do the same thing. My wife has a notebook into which she's either hand-
written, or glued things from newspapers.

I have ~/Org/food.org containing about 20 recipes, which I can export to PDF
or HTML to make presentable. I never quite get round to printing out the PDF
version, but I suspect I should.

------
codingdave
Cookbooks, in the cupboard above the stove. 3-ring binders included, to hold
anything we've found and printed.

